

Millennials are playing it safe, and that makes them bad investors - hodgesmr
http://www.vox.com/2014/5/29/5758960/millennials-are-playing-it-safe-and-that-makes-them-bad-investors

======
Jmoultrup
The last two paragraphs sum it up pretty damn well. I don't trust my money in
any investor's hands right now, especially after witnessing my parents lose
almost everything, so it will take me some time to re-invest in the market. I
also believe a lot of Millennials are looking at their current cost of living,
student loans, and low paying jobs to be another issue.

------
angersock
I can't vouch for anyone else, but I've invested my time and energy in a few
different business ideas, one of which might pan out, two of which haven't.

If you're doing that sort of thing, having liquid funds and cash is a hell of
a lot more useful than pieces of paper that might suddenly go up in smoke when
you need them.

I'm not claiming it is ideal, but it does explain some things.

Also, there's not really a compelling vision of the future to invest in right
now, right? Everything's ruined forever, and getting worse--or so it seems.

